# Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???



## Hunt3r (14. Juli 2016)

Moin zusammen! 

Ich habe vor nächste Woche mit meinem Bruder nach Frankreich zu fahren. Angeln wollen wir an einem See wo no kill bzw catch and reales (fangen und zurück setzen) gilt angeln(Kategorie 2). Jetzt meine Frage an euch, bekannt ist ja das in frankreich mit lebendigen köfis geangelt werden dürfen, nur wie ist es dort an no kill Zonen geregelt? Darf man dort mit lebendigen KödeR angeln ggf mit töten?


----------



## grubenreiner (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

Da das kein französisches sondern höchstwahrscheinlich nur ein "Gesetz"/bestimmung des Gewässerbetreibers ist wird es dir wahrscheinlich nur dieser beantworten können.


----------



## ANNIK4 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob man mit Köfi gehen darf, aber ich würde es zugunsten des Tierschutzes lassen. So erspart man sich doch evtl. Ärger mit der Behörde


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

@Annik4, du hast schon gelesen, dass es hier um Frankreich geht und nicht um Schützer-Deutschland?
In Frankreich ist das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köfi erlaubt, wie auch in mindestens 95 % der Welt!
Wenn du Tiere schützen willst, vielleicht mal über ein anderes Hobby nachdenken?

Jürgen


----------



## carpforce1 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

Das C&R ist meist auf Karpfen und Wels bezogen an solchen Gewässern.
 Daher fällt der Köfi nicht darunter. Es sei den, du nimmst Karpfen, dann gibt es haue...


----------



## GummiEnte68 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

Weil ein Karpfen natürlich ein höher gestelltes Lebewesen ist als ein anderer Fisch gibt es dann also Haue...
Sehr geistreiche Antwort#q


----------



## carpforce1 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

@GummiEnte,

 erst denken, dann schreiben. 
 Wenn man nichts sinnvolles Beitragen kann, Finger von der Tastatur!

 An einem Paylake an dem C&R gilt, fliegst du schneller vom Gelände als du denkst, wenn dort ein Karpfen drauf geht.

 Karpfen und Waller sind deren Kapital und werden daher geschützt. 
 Angler aus ganz Europa fahren an diese Seen und bezahlen gutes Geld um dort zu fischen.

 Grüße
 Carpforce


----------



## Revilo62 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

Kann es sein,dass Du dich mit der Materie Frankreich nicht so auskennst? Viele Seen werden durch Leute bewirtschaftet,die sich dem spezialisierten Karpfen-oder Wallerfischen verschrieben haben und ne Menge Geld damit verdienen wollen und damit klare Regeln erstellen und diese auch u.U. energisch durchsetzen, allerdings ist die Durchsetzung der Angelregeln in F generell energischer,wer die pesce guard mal erleben durfte ,weiss wovon ich schreibe.
Tight Lines aus Berlin

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blechinfettseb (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

An den Paylakes die ich hinter der Grenze kenne gilt das catch and release (+no kill) in der Regel nur für bestimmte Arten. Meist halt Karpfen und Wels. Was du mit dem anderen Fischen wie Weißfischen machst interessiert in der Regel keine Sau. Das C+R wird dort ja auch hauptsächlich aus monetären Gründen betrieben. Die dicken sollen halt für viel Geld immer wieder gefangen werden. Also einfach die Betreiberregeln durchlesen bzw. nachfragen, denn nur der Betreiber wird Dir das beantworten können.

Und der Rest der keine Ahnung hat soll am besten einfach ruhig sein. Hier hat keiner diskutiert ob ein Karpfen besser ist als ein Rotauge oder sonstiges. Auch nicht ob man mit lebenden Köfi angeln sollte oder nicht. Fakt letzteres ist erlaubt und wenn der Betreiber sonstige Regeln vorschreibt sind die einzuhalten. Wem es nicht passt soll dann weg bleiben oder wird halt schneller von der Anlage geworfen als man schauen kann. An den französischen Paylakes herrschen strikte Regeln die meist konsequent kontrolliert werden. Verstoß heißt meist direkt Heimreise!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*



GummiEnte68 schrieb:


> Weil ein Karpfen natürlich ein höher gestelltes Lebewesen ist als ein anderer Fisch gibt es dann also Haue...
> Sehr geistreiche Antwort#q



Wo liegt jetzt das Verständnisproblem?

GÄSTE an diesen Gewässern,haben sich an die Regeln des Betreibers,
des Gastgebers zu halten.

Punkt


----------



## Hunt3r (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

@Blechinfettseb 
hats auf dem punkt gebracht.

@Revilo62
da muss ich dir recht geben, die de peche verstehen kein spass wenn man sich nicht an die regeln hält (zu recht). aus diesen grund mach ich mich schlau um probleme zu vermeiden.

was ich noch im netz gefunden habe wie es dort am see bezogen ist was die no kill zone betrifft 

description
Espèces concernées : toutes. Arrêté préfectoral : 

http://www.peche-54.fr/images/Arrt%20parcours%20de%20graciation%202015.pdf

nur leider verstehe ich kein französisch und google translate hielft leider auch nicht#t

was noch zu ergänzen wäre, ich glaube nicht das der see privat jemandem gehört, eher öffentlich zu den "de peche" da der see mit der moselle verbunden ist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Annik4, du hast schon gelesen, dass es hier um Frankreich geht und nicht um Schützer-Deutschland?
> In Frankreich ist das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köfi erlaubt, wie auch in mindestens 95 % der Welt!
> Wenn du Tiere schützen willst, vielleicht mal über ein anderes Hobby nachdenken?
> 
> Jürgen



Das beste was ich jeh hier gelesen habe. Dachte schon es gäbe nichts gutes mehr hier zu lesen.


----------



## Jose (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

kommt mal ein bisschen runter und wahrt die nettiquette


----------



## Josera (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Annik4, du hast schon gelesen, dass es hier um Frankreich geht und nicht um Schützer-Deutschland?
> In Frankreich ist das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köfi erlaubt, wie auch in mindestens 95 % der Welt!
> Wenn du Tiere schützen willst, vielleicht mal über ein anderes Hobby nachdenken?
> 
> Jürgen



Dafür  ist der deutsche mit seiner alles in die Truhe sonst fängt sie jemand anders sehr beliebt in Frankreich nicht ohne Grund gibt es immer mehr no kill strecken in Flüssen in Frankreich.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*



Josera schrieb:


> Dafür  ist der deutsche mit seiner alles in die Truhe sonst fängt sie jemand anders sehr beliebt in Frankreich nicht ohne Grund gibt es immer mehr no kill strecken in Flüssen in Frankreich.



Hallo,

na, da steht der Franzose dem Deutschen aber nicht viel nach.
Ich habe dort schon Angler (Franzosen) getroffen, die hatten so 8 - 10 zwanzig Zentimeter Forellen abgeschlagen und das war kein Einzelfall. Das ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her aber mit ein Grund, daß die dort in ihren wundervollen Forellenflüssen kaum noch Forellen drin haben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*



Hunt3r schrieb:


> @Blechinfettseb
> hats auf dem punkt gebracht.
> 
> @Revilo62
> ...



Dann dschau mal hier rein, gibt es sogar auf der gleichen Seite in deutsch :
http://www.peche-54.fr/images/Traduction allemand pages site fd 54.pdf

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Hunt3r (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Dann dschau mal hier rein, gibt es sogar auf der gleichen Seite in deutsch :
> http://www.peche-54.fr/images/Traduction allemand pages site fd 54.pdf
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Danke für den link, sind aufjedenfall zusätzlich nützliche Informationen! #6

Die no kill Zonen sind zwar auch dort aufgelistet, nur leider verlinkt er mich auf die selbe französische Seite die ich vorhin erwähnt hatte |uhoh:

Mittlerweile hab ich durch Google translate (mit der camera) übersetzt bekommen 
Betroffen sind alle Fische, abgesehen von artikel L.  432-10 du CE 
nur leider sind die Artikel nicht aufgelistet ;+

Ich und mein Bruder hatten sowieso nicht vorgenommen die Fische mit zu nehmen, da wir bis zur ne woche dort ansitzen und dir fischr uns sowieso kaputt gehen.... 

Es geht nur darum das ich Köderfische fürs waller fischen nutzen möchte


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affi...Texte=LEGITEXT000006074220&dateTexte=20160719

Das ist  L. 432-10 du CE.
Meinen bescheidenen Französich-Kenntnissen nach, sind darin alle gewässerfremden Arten definiert, die im Verdacht stehen, umweltschädlich zu sein.
Diese sind auf einer weiteren Liste (Dekret) aufgeführt.
Demnach dürftest du keine Rotaugen, aber einen Sonnenbarsch oder Katzenwels töten, sofern die auf dem Dekret vermerkt sind.
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Hunt3r (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affi...Texte=LEGITEXT000006074220&dateTexte=20160719
> 
> Das ist  L. 432-10 du CE.
> Meinen bescheidenen Französich-Kenntnissen nach, sind darin alle gewässerfremden Arten definiert, die im Verdacht stehen, umweltschädlich zu sein.
> ...



Damit hat sich die Sache geklärt :m
Dan müssen halt Alternativen her, wie zb tauwürmer bündel sowie überdimensionierte bolies/pallets :q

Danke an alle die dazu ihr Beitrag geleistet haben :vik:


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

ich würde es an Deiner Stelle im Wallerforum noch mal versuchen und ganz konkret die Frage formulieren, ich glaub nicht, dass der Köderfisch verboten ist !

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

Das kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Falls du bei der Kartenausgabe oder anderen Stellen nachfragen kannst, welche Arten benutzt werden dürfen, wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit.
Wie es mit Fischen aus anderen Gewässern in Frankreich aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Die Tiefkühl-Refo oder Makrele könnte aber auch eine Alternative sein.


----------



## GummiEnte68 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

Sollte sich eigentlich auch eher auf die Aussage " Sonst gibt es Haue" beziehen #6
Wollte hier keinen Karpfenangler zu nahe damit treten#6


----------



## Hunt3r (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frankreich no kill zone, mit lebendige Köder???*

Soo bin seid gestern wieder in Deutschland (7 Tage und 6 Nächte  ) habe mich nochmal vor Ort erkundigt (im Tabak Geschäft wo die Karten ausgeteilt werden, sowie einheimische vor Ort am See) sowie vorhin diskutiert ist an diesem see alle Arten betroffen (no kill / catch and reales) abgesehen von Fische die nicht  einheimische sind  wie zb. Grundel, Sonnenbarsch, Katzenwels ect.... Die man entnehmen muss! (dürfen auch nicht als köfi genutzt werden! Wird auch kontrolliert und ggf bestraft ).  Aber die einheimische meinten es wird toleriert lebendige Köderfische zu nutzen auf waller, so lange man es nicht übertreibt und Dutzend köfis im Eimer  aufbewahrt, sogar wels zu entnehmen da er nicht Grad beliebt ist und als Problem gilt xD 
Angaben ohne Gewähr!


----------

